# ww chat



## lozpop

going through divorce.husband fiing it.trying to claim everything from me.I left the house with him and two kids 16 and 14yrs old.he's filing for my behavior.he underminded me with the kids..didn't sleep with me for 2 years.lost his wedding ring over2yrs ago,said it slipt off his finger at work! didn't wash..didn't do anything in house.turned the kids against me.kids got what they wanted from me..now cut me off since divirce paperscome trough.anybody out there


----------



## personofinterest

So you chose to cheat and then left your kids?


----------



## BarbedFenceRider

Why don't you start at the beginning, how old you are. How long was the relationship? Tell us about the kids....Lets see if we can put a whole picture of whats going on here.

I'm sorry you are feeling so lost and your family is apart. Hopefully, people here can give you some good advice and some cathartic dialogue.


----------



## VermiciousKnid

personofinterest said:


> So you chose to cheat and then left your kids?


Sounds like it....oh...and it's all the BS's fault of course.


----------



## anchorwatch

Chris H. said:


> Need to put together a list of common abbreviations for people new to online message boards.... here is a start:
> 
> *AAMOF* = as a matter of fact
> *AP* = Affair Partner
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> *ASAP* = as soon as possible
> *b/c* = because
> *BAK* = back at keyboard
> *BBFN* = bye bye for now
> *BBL* = be back later
> *BBS* = be back soon
> *BF* = boyfriend or best friend
> *BFN* = bye for now
> *BH* = Betrayed Husband
> *BIL* = brother-in-law
> *BK* = back
> *BRB* = be right back
> *BRBGGP* = be right back gotta go potty
> *BS* = Betrayed Spouse
> *BTDT* = been there, done that
> *BTW* = by the way
> *BW* = Betrayed Wife
> *CRAFT* = can't remember a fricking thing
> *CRS* = can't remember stuff (or use your imagination for S)
> *CSA* = Childhood Sexual Abuse
> *CU* = see you
> *CUL8R* = see you later
> *CWIM* = see what I mean
> *CYA* = see ya
> *DB* = dear boyfriend
> *DC* = dear child
> *DD* = dear daughter
> *D-Day* = divorce day -or- affair Discovery Day
> *DF* = dear fiancée
> *DG* = dear girlfriend
> *DH* = dear husband
> *DS* = dear son
> *DSD* = dear stepdaughter
> *DSS* = dear stepson
> *DW* = dear wife
> *EA* = emotional affair
> *exH* = ex husband
> *exW* = ex wife
> *FIL* = father-in-law
> *FOO* = Family of Origin
> *FTR* = for the record
> *FWH* = former wayward husbnd
> *FWIW* = for what it's worth
> *FWW* = former wayward wife
> *FYI* = for your information
> *GF* = girlfriend
> *GMTA* = great minds think alike
> *GNO* = Girls Night Out
> *GP* = general practitioner
> *GTG* = got to go
> *HD* = High drive (sexual)
> *HTH* = HTH hope this helps
> *IC* = Individual counseling
> *IDK* = I don't know
> *IIRC* = if I recall correctly
> *ILYNILWYA* = "I love you, not in love with you anymore."
> *IMHO* = in my humble opinion
> *IMNSHO* = in my not so humble opinion
> *IMO* = in my opinion
> *J/J* = just joking
> *J/K* = just kidding
> *KISA* = Knight in Shining Armor
> *KWIM* = know what I mean
> *LD* = low drive (sexual drive)
> *LMAO* = laughing my ass off
> *LOL* = laughing out loud
> *LOL* = laughing out loud
> *LOLROF* = laughing out load, rolling on floor
> *LTNS* = long time no see
> *MC* = Marriage Counselling
> *MC* = marriage counseling
> *MIL* = mother-in-law
> *MYOB* = mind your own business
> *NC* = No Contact
> *NE* = any
> *NMS* = not my style
> *NMSAA* = not my style at all
> *NP* = no problem
> *OM* = other man
> *OMG* = oh my gosh
> *ONS* = one night stand
> *OP* = original poster
> *OSF* = OSF Opposite Sex Friends
> *OT* = off topic
> *OW* = other woman
> *PA* = physical affair
> *PIV* = penis in vagina referring to "traditional" sex
> *PM* = private message
> *POV* = POV point of view
> *PP* = previous poster
> *PUA* = Pick Up Artist
> *ROF* = rolling on floor
> *ROFL* = rolling on floor laughing
> *ROFLMAO* = rolling on floor laughing my a** off
> *ROFLOL* = rolling on floor laughing out loud
> *ROTF* = rolling on the floor
> *SAHD* = stay-at-home dad
> *SAHM* = stay-at-home mom
> *SAHP* = stay-at-home parent
> *SIL* = sister-in-law
> *SNAFU* = situation normal all fouled up
> *SO* = significant other
> *SOL* = sh** out of luck
> *SOS* = same old stuff (or use you imagination)
> *STBX* = soon to be ex
> *SWMBO* = She Who Must Be Obeyed
> *TAM* = Talk About Marriage
> *TIA* = thanks in advance
> *TMI* = too much information
> *TOM* = the other man
> *TOW* = the other woman
> *TTFN* = tata for now
> *TTYL* = talk to you later
> *UR* = your or you're
> *VAR* = voice activated recorder
> *W/E* = whatever
> *WAH* = work at home
> *WAW* = Walk Away Wife
> *WB* = welcome back
> *WH* = Wayward Husband
> *WOH* = work out of the home
> *WS* = Wayward Spouse
> *WTG* = way to go
> *WW* = Wayward Wife
> *YW* = your welcome
> 
> 
> I copied and pasted this from elsewhere, there is a lot missing though...additions are welcome.


----------

